# Taneyev Quartet Recordings



## ProkofievFan (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey all
I'm looking into getting recordings of the Taneyev string quartets, but from any who own these pieces, can you suggest a good group or recording. Don't really care about expenses, just want a good recording of at least the first six, but preferably all nine or so of them. 

Thanks


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I believe you have two choices. There are older recordings from the Taneyev Quartet on Northern Flowers - 4 volumes. Then there are three volumes from the Carpe Diem Quartet on Naxos; I assume this group will complete them all.

As for the performances, I prefer the Taneyev Quartet; I think they are more idiomatic overall and more profound in the slower movements. Plenty of folks go for the Carpe Diem which certainly has better sound. Also, some people have complained about faulty intonation with the Taneyev; can't say it bothered me any. You probably can't go wrong with either choice, and Naxos has the price advantage.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I second Bulldog's eloquent suggestion! I much prefer the Taneyev Quartet on NA!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, I 'third' ptr's recommendation of the Taneyev Quartet on Northern Flowers (originally issued by Melodiya in the LP era, I think). To my ears the sound quality of the NF recordings isn't all that bad.

Usually I can see the merits of Naxos's chamber music releases but I don't find the Carpe Diem performances illuminating at all.


----------

